
Apple will live stream its iPhone 11 event on YouTube for the first time - tosh
https://www.theverge.com/2019/9/7/20854050/apple-iphone-11-event-youtube-stream
======
danpalmer
They’re clearly testing this as a new strategy. I got an advert on YouTube
today for the event, and this post from The Verge is likely from Apple’s PR
team.

I’m interested as to whether the format changes at all. The events have always
been part marketing to the public, part press relations, part investor
relations (in that order). I wonder if the balance will shift noticeably more
towards the marketing side, dropping the review/retail updates, etc.

~~~
orev
Apple touting how many phones they sold and how many apps there are serves to
reinforce to consumers that they’re “in the club” with so many other people.
In a way it’s like seeing how many upvotes there are on a post you also like —
your preference is made stronger knowing other people also like it.

------
fakename11
Smart of them to disable the chat. YT chat is very toxic

